# The mystery of Bonnie



## Marykat1982 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi. I'm new to goats. I bought a doe and a buck as a couple but have them separated since I got them 2 weeks ago. I was told the girl was almost certainly pregnant but no idea of when she was bred and that it could be any day or months. She's had discharge for the last 12 days. Udder doesn't appear to be forming to me. It's a little pouchy and nipples are elongated. I was told she had twins last year. Trying to wait it out and see if it's just heat but a little worried about an unexpected kidding. Pics are in order up to today.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 17, 2017)

Usually when they are in heat you will see discharge for a day...maybe two. and sometimes never. They come into heat every 18-21 days and stay in heat for about 24-48 hours depending on the goat. They can have discharge a few weeks before kidding when they loose their mucous plug but that udder doesn't look ready at all, I would expect it to be bigger than that by now. 

Is the goat a Nigerian Dwarf?  how old?  And this is her first time having kids?  Assuming that the other goat is a buck if she is in heat he would let you know.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey there @Marykat1982 Greetings and welcome to BYH. From the pic looking down from above, she looks pregnant. How much pregnant? very good question!  There's quite a lot of information and experience shared in the various kidding journals on here. Many before you have asked the same questions! Looks like you have some time to go yet so browse around and ask questions when they arise. Make yourself at home! Oh, and thanks for sharing the pics (some from a different perspective would also be nice ). Since she had twins last time, maybe you'll get lucky and she'll have twins again.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome to BYH! Definitely a pre-delivery discharge, could be days or weeks. Many of my previous does did not develop their utter until delivery. One didn't develop a very large one at all even after delivery and she had twins. She did an excellent job as a mother and no problem nursing both.

This is so you might understand that each doe is different and each pregnancy can be different for each doe. Though most does usually show the same signs year after year, but not always. 

I would definitely say you are expecting a little one or two, can't help you with when. 

I just got to does that have been exposed to a buck all of this past summer/Fall. I know for sure he got one just before we got her, not sure on the other. Always so much nicer and easier when you have a date they where bred. 

Good luck, read as much as you can and still always ask questions.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 17, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Usually when they are in heat you will see discharge for a day...maybe two. and sometimes never. They come into heat every 18-21 days and stay in heat for about 24-48 hours depending on the goat. They can have discharge a few weeks before kidding when they loose their mucous plug but that udder doesn't look ready at all, I would expect it to be bigger than that by now.
> 
> Is the goat a Nigerian Dwarf?  how old?  And this is her first time having kids?  Assuming that the other goat is a buck if she is in heat he would let you know.


I agree about the udder and she shows no interest in the male. She was sold to me as a Pygmy but she has blue eyes.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 17, 2017)

goats&moregoats said:


> Welcome to BYH! Definitely a pre-delivery discharge, could be days or weeks. Many of my previous does did not develop their utter until delivery. One didn't develop a very large one at all even after delivery and she had twins. She did an excellent job as a mother and no problem nursing both.
> 
> This is so you might understand that each doe is different and each pregnancy can be different for each doe. Though most does usually show the same signs year after year, but not always.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much and good luck to you also. Thank you for sharing your experience with me. I was wondering about the udder thing.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 17, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Hey there @Marykat1982 Greetings and welcome to BYH. From the pic looking down from above, she looks pregnant. How much pregnant? very good question!  There's quite a lot of information and experience shared in the various kidding journals on here. Many before you have asked the same questions! Looks like you have some time to go yet so browse around and ask questions when they arise. Make yourself at home! Oh, and thanks for sharing the pics (some from a different perspective would also be nice ). Since she had twins last time, maybe you'll get lucky and she'll have twins again.


Thank you so much for the welcome! I can't wait to learn more. I'm hoping for twins. Dang I'm hoping she's actually pregnant.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 17, 2017)

If the male isn't interested in her she is probably bred and that is quite a bit of discharge for heat. I often don't see any.  I can't tell you if pygmies can have blue eyes but I know the nigis can so maybe she is mix?


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 17, 2017)

babsbag said:


> If the male isn't interested in her she is probably bred and that is quite a bit of discharge for heat. I often don't see any.  I can't tell you if pygmies can have blue eyes but I know the nigis can so maybe she is mix?


I agree she's probably a mix.


----------



## Eteda (Oct 18, 2017)

some vets can ultrasound her to see if she is pregnant if she is so many weeks along. also a blood test can be done too for pregnancy. usually most people watch her reaction to the buck it is cheaper. though it takes longer. until she starts coming in heat she may not show much interest in the buck. my friend has an hand ultrasound thingy his uncle gave him for using on his goats. he used it on the pigs he was raising. It worked on my sheep too. You might find a local farmer that has one you could take the goat to and let him scan her belly when you know she is far enough along for it to detect a fetus.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 18, 2017)

Pygmy goats only have brown eyes. Can you get/do you have more full pictures of her. Read up on feeling the ligs or u-tube videos. It takes a while to understand, but once you feel ligs that are "gone" then you will know what to look for. Once the ligs are gone then it's usually within 24 hours to delivery. You can actually feel them softening as she progresses toward full labor. Definitely keep us informed.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bonnie's discharge is different today. I called the vet and he said to wait and watch her that it didn't sound like an emergency. I brought her around my buck and there was no reaction. Udder still feels and looks the same not flat. Just a little pouchy.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

goats&moregoats said:


> Pygmy goats only have brown eyes. Can you get/do you have more full pictures of her. Read up on feeling the ligs or u-tube videos. It takes a while to understand, but once you feel ligs that are "gone" then you will know what to look for. Once the ligs are gone then it's usually within 24 hours to delivery. You can actually feel them softening as she progresses toward full labor. Definitely keep us informed.


I agree about the eyes. I knew about the blue eye thing. I just fell in love with her.  Just that she was sold to me as a Pygmy. I would have bought them anyway. Ligaments feel a little rubbery not soft though.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

I talked to the vet and he said discharge can be completely normal and it's not an emergency. I feel a lot better. Discharge has changed colors though.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

As soon as I calmed down, I walk out to this! I'm freaking out a little.


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (Oct 18, 2017)

Marykat1982 said:


> View attachment 39445 As soon as I calmed down, I walk out to this! I'm freaking out a little.


Welcome to the insanity of goat ownership. I was the same way last year waiting for our first kids to be born.  Each doe was different.  We even have twin sisters who bred the same day that were different from each other. One gave birth 2 weeks early to 3 does and the other was almost a week late with a boy and a girl.  Take a deep breath and relax.  I agree with previous posts find and watch you-tube posts about pregnancy in goats.  There are a lot of them out there.  We got lucky in that one or our neighbors has raised Alpine goats for years.  When Olivia went into labor they came over and sat with us. for the last couple hours.  Here is a link to one of my favorite bloggers who put together a pregnancy and delivery check list.  https://www.weedemandreap.com/goat-pregnancy-delivery-checklist/


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 18, 2017)

Jeanne Sheridan said:


> Welcome to the insanity of goat ownership. I was the same way last year waiting for our first kids to be born.  Each doe was different.  We even have twin sisters who bred the same day that were different from each other. One gave birth 2 weeks early to 3 does and the other was almost a week late with a boy and a girl.  Take a deep breath and relax.  I agree with previous posts find and watch you-tube posts about pregnancy in goats.  There are a lot of them out there.  We got lucky in that one or our neighbors has raised Alpine goats for years.  When Olivia went into labor they came over and sat with us. for the last couple hours.  Here is a link to one of my favorite bloggers who put together a pregnancy and delivery check list.  https://www.weedemandreap.com/goat-pregnancy-delivery-checklist/


Thank you so much and as soon as I get a quiet minute, I will check out the link.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Oct 20, 2017)

Today's pooch pics


----------



## lalabugs (Oct 20, 2017)

She is going to drive you crazy! Been there. LOL.  
My first experience with a pregnant nigerian, she had discharge start 2 months before her due date. She went two days over. Kidded day 147. 
I currently have a doe, we just brought home almost a week ago. She's bagging up. No due date. I check her 3 times a day. lol. Once her bag looks like it's close to full, the web cam will go up in her pen. 

Any change in your girls udder?


----------



## Marykat1982 (Jan 6, 2018)

I haven't posted in a while because I had become quite obsessed. I can say there is a definite change in Bonnie. Not getting excited yet.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yaaaay! We’re getting an udder and vulva is ever changing! So exciting!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 2, 2018)

way to go Bonnie!!! I LOVE her blue eyes even if they prove she isn't "pure"


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing the babies soon.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the babies soon.


Thank you. Me too!


----------



## Marykat1982 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dani4Hedgies said:


> way to go Bonnie!!! I LOVE her blue eyes even if they prove she isn't "pure"


Thank you. I wasn’t looking for a particular breed just sweet goats. I’ve wanted them my whole life. I know she’s a cross and I love her dearly.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Feb 11, 2018)

Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## lalabugs (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks like pee & some plug. Nothing to be concerned about. Her udder does not look full. Think you still have some time with her.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Feb 18, 2018)

Coming along


----------



## lalabugs (Feb 18, 2018)

is her tail head raised? It looks like it in the pic.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Feb 18, 2018)

lalabugs said:


> is her tail head raised? It looks like it in the pic.


I’m sorry I don’t know exactly what that means. I tried to google it. Her tail is up.


----------



## lalabugs (Feb 18, 2018)

As they get closer to labor the ligaments will become really soft. They will get an indent on both sides of their tail bone. The tail bone will raise. Becoming rounded up instead of its normal angle.

Fiascofarms website has really good pics on it. http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 18, 2018)

lalabugs said:


> As they get closer to labor the ligaments will become really soft. They will get an indent on both sides of their tail bone. The tail bone will raise. Becoming rounded up instead of its normal angle.
> 
> Fiascofarms website has really good pics on it. http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html



To add, after checking her ligaments and if they're gone or mostly gone, I suggest  watching her for 30 min to an hour. Is she pawing the ground? Laying down and getting up a lot? Arching her back? Talking more? Is she doing anything she doesn't normally do?


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 20, 2018)

Udder is tight and full and when I woke up this morning to check ligs are completely gone.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2018)

Good luck! I understand how excited you are, Im waiting on little piggies.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 20, 2018)

Aww! I want pigs so bad! I’ve been trying to talk my husband into them.


----------



## lalabugs (Mar 20, 2018)

I was wondering if she had freshened yet. Exciting. Any other signs labor is getting close?


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yaaay! They’re here! I’m so excited! A precious little boy and girl!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 21, 2018)

Awww sooo cute!!!!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 21, 2018)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## lalabugs (Mar 21, 2018)

Congrats! They're adorable! Which ones the doe and which one is the buck?


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 24, 2018)

Dani4Hedgies said:


> Awww sooo cute!!!!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 24, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Adorable! Congratulations!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 24, 2018)

lalabugs said:


> Congrats! They're adorable! Which ones the doe and which one is the buck?[/QUOT Thank you❤️The buck has the brown by his eyes.


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Mar 24, 2018)

Man... you've got all kinds of kids to hold those kids!


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Man... you've got all kinds of kids to hold those kids!


Lol. That’s only 2 kiddos. It’s just a weeks worth of pics. Ps. I’m the old one with the red hair haha


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 25, 2018)

Kinda figured it was you as that pic looked like your avatar... but red? looks more auburn to me. I was married once to a carrot top and have 2 red headed children... Regardless... very pretty


----------



## Marykat1982 (Mar 25, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Kinda figured it was you as that pic looked like your avatar... but red? looks more auburn to me. I was married once to a carrot top and have 2 red headed children... Regardless... very pretty


I was born with carrot red hair. I’m not sure what color it’s considered now but I’ve been called a red head my whole life. Thanks


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats on the goat kids! They are very cute! I’m waiting on a doe to kid now...


----------

